# 110gal oceanic



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

This past weekend I finally found that larger tank I was looking for.A 110gal oceanic.The diminsions are 60"lx18"dx24"h.It's used but in very good condition.I got the tank,stand,and an eheim filter.no hood but I will start building one today.I'll have somewhere around 2wpg,with co2.Matt i found a home for the substrate I'm getting from you.

I sure could use any advice on aquascape.I would like to use a few rocks and driftwood.either a stump or limbs(maybe both).I have some plants that I will use from the 60gal.red tiger lotus,a few small crypts,anubius nana,broad leaf ludwigia,and some short grass(not sure what kind it is).I know it will need more.

Hope to see everyone at the meeting

Later Allen


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Check out the gallery here at APC, there is also a very nice gallery at Aquabotanic. That is where I find so much of my inspiration for the hobby period.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looking forward to some pics Allen.


----------

